# illinois queen rearing classes



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

There will be two additional queen rearing workshops this year, one in Peoria and one in 
Chicago. The one-day workshops are designed to provide information and hands on 
instruction needed to rear high quality queens. Basic biology and principals of 
queen rearing will be covered. Beekeepers will be involved in the various steps 
of the process including setting up cell bars, grafting, setting up cell 
starters and finishers, handling queen cells and establishing mating nuclei. The 
class will consist of a combination of classroom and hands on beekeeping. Each 
participant will take home a grafting tool, cell bar, queen cups and hand-outs. 
Participants should have a minimum of two years of beekeeping experience and a 
basic knowledge of both bee and queen biology. They should be familiar with 
beekeeping terms and should also read a book on queen rearing such as Laidlaw 
and Paige&#146;s Queen Rearing and Bee Breeding.
>>
>> Peoria queen rearing workshop: Saturday, May 12, 8:30 &#150; 4 pm at Summer 
Park, Peoria Park District.
>> Instructors include Stu Jacobson and others.
>> Cost: $75 and includes lunch (Please also indicate if you are an IQI 
member).
>> Questions about this workshop should be directed to Stu Jacobson @ 
[email protected]. Questions about registration should be directed to 
Carolyn Gerberding at [email protected].
>>
>> Chicago queen rearing workshop: Sunday, June 3, 2012, 8:30 - 4 pm at the 
Garfield Park Conservatory.
>> Instructors include Phil Raines and others.
>> Cost: $80 / $60 GPCA Members or Volunteers
>> Questions about the content of the workshop should be directed to Phil Raines 
at [email protected] . If you have questions about registration, 
please contact Melanie Harding at (773)638-1766 x16 or [email protected] 
. Please note that registrations cannot be refunded after Saturday, May 19th.


----------

